# Inside Jaguar. Making a million pound car.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Heads up for this going out on channel 4 next Thursday at 9pm. 28/5/2015

Here is the trailer.






Hopefully they will do the car justice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A bump for tonight.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:thumb:

Should be a good watch - I hope they don't spoil it by concentrating on the moneyed customer(s), and concentrate instead on the skills involved.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

slim_boy_fat said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Should be a good watch - I hope they don't spoil it by concentrating on the moneyed customer(s), and concentrate instead on the skills involved.


exactly what i was thinking..lol

I watched the program they did about Rolls Royce and Bentley not so long ago on a similar aspect. The only down side was them showing the lavish life styles of the oil rich nations who could afford these cars as much as the build it self.. Although the skill and the eye of the workmen were also featured, and someone of an eye opener.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought that was a good show overall. 

Surprised they put the negative spin on it when they highlighted that many people didn't like the idea of the car, and considered it a replica.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I thought that was a good show overall.
> 
> Surprised they put the negative spin on it when they highlighted that many people didn't like the idea of the car, and considered it a replica.


Well I guess a documentary has to include as much of both sides of the story as possible.

To be honest, if I were to have been able to buy one, you'd be getting a fantastic car, an absolute marvel.

However, what the chap at Goodwood said was true, they haven't competed, they don't have the history of being in races etc

Not letting them in though maybe a bit harsh if the real ones are worth 5-10 times more and won't be raced in fear of crashing them.

Loved the finished car though, amazing.

Mark Evans looked a bit miffed when they wouldn't let him have a go at the end


----------

